# History



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

I am kind of a History Buff......
My main areas of interest is Middle Ages, WWII, and the '60's
Any other history buffs here? What areas?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I love to read about LBJ...Kennedys....Nixon...that whole era. Nuts.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I enjoy learning about the pagens and the beginning days of halloween (I'm not a pagen)


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Ancient Rome, WWII


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

american history
WWII


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Lots of Civil War battle fields around here. Gettysburg is just an hour up the road.


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

I love all sorts of "old world" history. Biblical history is really fun. As is the Middle Ages. I loved History Channel's "Barbarians" mini series. Really, I love reading/watching history of things prior to about 1300 AD. My favorite historical figure is Boudica (if you know of another way to spell it, this is also an accepted spelling of her name, so don't "correct" me), Queen of the Iceni. I'm also really big into the religious aspects of pagans. The Irish Celtic pantheon of gods are way fun. I was almost going to be either Lugh, Nuada, or Balor for Halloween. But it A)I'm flabby and sevferly out of shape (though my hideous troll-like exterior would've suited Balor just fine), B) I don't have the money for super expensive props and makeup, and C) no one would've understood without a lengthy, boring explaination... something I don't want to have to do 100 times that night. I love the Celts, Vikings, Saxons, Anglos, Romans, Greeks... Ancient European history/religion fascinates me. I also love things from Fuedal Era Japan. Stereotypical, I know. But the way of the Samurai really really fascinates me.

The art of warfare in ancient cultures. From weapon/armor smithing, to martial arts. And when I say Martial arts, I don't mean only Asian martial arts. The Germans and Scots had some really nasty hand-to-hand styles that would, IMO, rival the Asian styles. Once black powder enters the equation I all but lose interest, unless it's from the american Revolutionary War era or American civil War era. For some reason those two time periods in American History really grasp me.

I'm a HUGE Pre-history buff. Dinosaurs are my main area of expertise, but I like all extinct prehistoric beasts. Even some of the prehistoric civilizations are interesting to read about. The Native Americans had several nations and all sported vastly different cultures. And, they managed to remain pretty much static until the White Men came... Across the sea... he brought us pain... and misery... Sorry. had to bust into some Maiden for a sec lol.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

morbid mike said:


> I enjoy learning about the pagens and the beginning days of halloween (I'm not a pagen)


Obviously...you misspelled Pagan....had to pick on ya!!!

O.K. WWII buffs......I have a theory that before Germany attacked the U.S.S.R. in operation Barbarosa....a good chunk of the Red Army was getting ready take back Alaska. 
Reason being, the Germans had very little resistance in the opening days of the war, pushed all the way to the gates of Lenningrad, and Stalingrad, then eventually Moscow.....then a huge amount of Red Army seemed to come out of nowhere.....it took them awhile to drive all the way back from Siberia.
Another reason, is that the Soviets could have let the U.S. bomb Japan from airbases from Russia early on and not have to island hop, but they would not let us....Hmmmm.
Why?
Could it have been because we would have discovered their Pre-invaded plans???


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Jack Reaper said:


> I am kind of a History Buff......
> My main areas of interest is Middle Ages, WWII, and the '60's
> Any other history buffs here? What areas?


Tee Hee! Jack said "buff" like naked, like he is in his picture. Tee Hee!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I love the history chanel gang lands intrests me and the tatoo shows I love to fill my head with as much useless crap as possible comes in handy in those knowledge games ..Also I like that gunnie show about all the weapons from the past and future


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

Jack Reaper said:


> Obviously...you misspelled Pagan....had to pick on ya!!!
> 
> O.K. WWII buffs......I have a theory that before Germany attacked the U.S.S.R. in operation Barbarosa....a good chunk of the Red Army was getting ready take back Alaska.
> Reason being, the Germans had very little resistance in the opening days of the war, pushed all the way to the gates of Lenningrad, and Stalingrad, then eventually Moscow.....then a huge amount of Red Army seemed to come out of nowhere.....it took them awhile to drive all the way back from Siberia.
> ...


That's not the first time I've heard this theory and honestly, it makes sense.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Old West History is my Forte, in more ways than just Records keeping.
Plus, it runs in my Blood, it is all over my Family Tree and it Relates very much to my Paranormal Experiences too.


----------

